# 1st time "Manifolding"



## RottieLvr (Mar 7, 2016)

Two Northern Lights and an Indica dominate unknown strain grown from seed. I started them in beer cups then started training them in 1gal pots, and topped and transplanted them into 2gal containers this past week. Each plant was "manifolded" a.k.a. "mainlined" and the result is a total of 8 colas on each plant. Now, I just have to pray that all three are female. These ladies are 32 days from sprout.


----------



## mortal_wombat (Mar 8, 2016)

Looks great..I am going with this technique as well for the first time. Got a cheese auto and lemon skunk auto I'm waiting to germ now. Can't wait! Let us know how it plays out.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Mar 8, 2016)

Yea, looks good  I do mine a little different, but same result. I like to remove the 5th node, then strip the 1st and 2nd as well, leaving 2 branches each at the 3rd and 4th. Then I just top them all at some point and get my 8 colas, or 16+ for scrog. I like the 8 colas in tomato cages, you can spread them out and send inner branches up to fill the middle nicely . I think the bushy, horizontal style you are using would be great for scrog though, very low even canopy.


----------



## McCheeze (Mar 8, 2016)

mortal_wombat said:


> Looks great..I am going with this technique as well for the first time. Got a cheese auto and lemon skunk auto I'm waiting to germ now. Can't wait! Let us know how it plays out.


Don't do this to an auto....the life span is to short for it to recover


----------



## RottieLvr (Mar 8, 2016)

GuyLeDuche said:


> Yea, looks good  I do mine a little different, but same result. I like to remove the 5th node, then strip the 1st and 2nd as well, leaving 2 branches each at the 3rd and 4th. Then I just top them all at some point and get my 8 colas, or 16+ for scrog. I like the 8 colas in tomato cages, you can spread them out and send inner branches up to fill the middle nicely . I think the bushy, horizontal style you are using would be great for scrog though, very low even canopy.


Thank you. When you say you "strip the 1st and 2nd" do you mean you remove the growth tips and fan leaves, or do you top down to the third node, remove the fifth. and when they are growing fast again you top both the 3rd and 4th node?


----------



## RottieLvr (Mar 8, 2016)

mortal_wombat said:


> Looks great..I am going with this technique as well for the first time. Got a cheese auto and lemon skunk auto I'm waiting to germ now. Can't wait! Let us know how it plays out.


Thanks man, and I second McCheeze advise about not "mainlining" autos.They have too short of a life cycle from everything I've read anyway. Hope this helps.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Mar 8, 2016)

RottieLvr said:


> Thank you. When you say you "strip the 1st and 2nd" do you mean you remove the growth tips and fan leaves, or do you top down to the third node, remove the fifth. and when they are growing fast again you top both the 3rd and 4th node?



I remove the 5th so the 4th is now 2 tops, and yes, the fans and growth tips of the 1st and 2nd, with the goal of burying the stem up to the 3rd node at transplant. Lots of people skip this and just take off the 3rd node, leaving 4 tips , but when I tried it I felt like it was too much too soon.


----------



## mortal_wombat (Mar 8, 2016)

My question is how long do you leave them strapped down?


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Mar 8, 2016)

When I need to tie down I like to wait a week or so then give a little slack, see if they will pick it up by trying to stand back up. Careful though to not bind the stem too tightly, leave room for it to swell and not get cut 




RottieLvr said:


> Two Northern Lights and an Indica dominate unknown strain grown from seed. I started them in beer cups then started training them in 1gal pots, and topped and transplanted them into 2gal containers this past week. Each plant was "manifolded" a.k.a. "mainlined" and the result is a total of 8 colas on each plant. Now, I just have to pray that all three are female. These ladies are 32 days from sprout.


Hey, just wondering if in the pics did the lights just come on? I'm asking because to me they look a bit droopy (no offense  ), but sometimes that's just them "waking up" lol and no issue. Also saw some lower leaf curling under, I get this when my fans are set too high.


----------



## RottieLvr (Mar 9, 2016)

Not sure, but they seem to be doing fine. Probably a little stressed. I'd be stressed too if I was a plant and I was growing me. lol I just keep hoping all three of them are female. That's the downside to not using feminized seeds.


----------



## RottieLvr (Mar 14, 2016)

Thought I'd share my progress.


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Mar 16, 2016)

RottieLvr said:


> Thought I'd share my progress.


That looks dope


----------



## RottieLvr (Mar 22, 2016)

Here they are at day 47 since sprout. The two northern lights plants in the background are already over thirty inches tall, and the unknown indica dominate plant is around 22" tall and has very dense foliage on the tops. They are in two gallon pots and have plenty of room for root growth yet, so I plan on veg'ing them for at least another couple weeks. I'm wondering if I should transplant them to five gallon pots and leave them veg until tent is at least half full? Pray for girls and a huge harvest. Peace.


----------



## Dan can grow (Mar 24, 2016)

This is pretty much the technique I use also. I tie em down after topping the 4th node and the branches are long enough to do so. I'll keep them tied down throughout their entire veg cycle. But I do move the ties outward as the branches grow. My nodes are so close it almost gives me a 4 way split. After 4 weeks in flower I'll finally untie them. Here's a photo of my GG #4 right before they got untied.


----------



## RottieLvr (Mar 24, 2016)

Dan can grow said:


> This is pretty much the technique I use also. I tie em down after topping the 4th node and the branches are long enough to do so. I'll keep them tied down throughout their entire veg cycle. But I do move the ties outward as the branches grow. My nodes are so close it almost gives me a 4 way split. After 4 weeks in flower I'll finally untie them. Here's a photo of my GG #4 right before they got untied.


Yea, your GG#4 is looking good dude. I thought I'd experiment a little with this method. I just transplanted into three gallon pots. I'm gonna leave them alone for a week or so then flip them. Do you have a pic of the tops?


----------



## Dan can grow (Mar 24, 2016)

RottieLvr said:


> Yea, your GG#4 is looking good dude. I thought I'd experiment a little with this method. I just transplanted into three gallon pots. I'm gonna leave them alone for a week or so then flip them. Do you have a pic of the tops?


----------



## RottieLvr (Mar 30, 2016)

This pic is the day before flipping to 12/12


----------



## Dan can grow (Apr 2, 2016)

RottieLvr said:


> This pic is the day before flipping to 12/12


Looking good a bit stretchy but that's ok


----------



## RottieLvr (Apr 2, 2016)

Dan can grow said:


> Looking good a bit stretchy but that's ok


Yea, those northern lights were like that from sprout. I had them tied down when I was training them, but not since I moved them into the 3 gallon pots. I'm just gonna leave them do their thing till harvest. I have some tomato rings to put around them once I know they are all female. lol


----------



## Merton (Apr 10, 2016)

Those are looking good, for sure! I just have two questions for you, have you taken into account the flowering stretch for your grow space? Also, how long did you veg them for while mainlining them?


----------



## RottieLvr (Apr 11, 2016)

Merton said:


> Those are looking good, for sure! I just have two questions for you, have you taken into account the flowering stretch for your grow space? Also, how long did you veg them for while mainlining them?[/QUOTE
> Hey thanks. Yea, I always take grow height into consideration, but I don't worry about it since my tent goes all the way to the ceiling and I have about six feet of vertical grow space. If need be, I'd just tie down the stems. These ladies veg'd for eight weeks, and they are now on day eleven since being flipped.


----------



## Merton (Apr 11, 2016)

Nice! Yeah, I was just checking out some other first time mainlining results since I am in the same boat as you are. I vegged mine for 9.5 weeks, then they hit the two week mark yesterday. The stretch really caught me off guard a bit, and hope they stop stretching soon! Anyway, nice work man! I'll have to keep an eye on your thread too!


----------



## RottieLvr (Apr 11, 2016)

Merton said:


> Nice! Yeah, I was just checking out some other first time mainlining results since I am in the same boat as you are. I vegged mine for 9.5 weeks, then they hit the two week mark yesterday. The stretch really caught me off guard a bit, and hope they stop stretching soon! Anyway, nice work man! I'll have to keep an eye on your thread too!


I'm not sure what your growing, but I believe the stretch I'm getting with my Northern Lights is due to genetics. Northern Lights is a pure Indica, but it tends to grow to 4-5 feet tall, and the leaves are long and skinny like a Sativa. When I first started growing NL I was afraid the seed bank send me the wrong seeds, but after reading about the strain I was relieved to find out it's just in the genetics. I'm not sure what the third plant I have growing is, but you can see it's taken on more of a bushy appearance. All three plants in the picture are Indica dominant strains. lol


----------



## Merton (Apr 11, 2016)

Yeah, I've got some Girl Scout Cookie seeds. There are some pretty good details, and pictures on my thread...you should check it out!


----------



## PerfectGrower (Apr 14, 2016)

I find pruning techniques to be quite fascinating 

I'm watching!


----------



## RottieLvr (Apr 18, 2016)

PerfectGrower said:


> I find pruning techniques to be quite fascinating
> 
> I'm watching!


Then you'll like this. I ended up supercropping my two northern lights plants that were flipped to 12/12 eighteen days ago. I supercropped six of the eight stems on #1 and one stem on #2 as seen in the background of the first three pics. I tried tying the branches down on NL plant #1, but I would have needed the whole tent for the one plant. Most of the main bud sites are about level with each other now. I believe the third plant in the fourth pic to be moby dick, but I can't be certain. I know her eight main colas are really looking nice. Notice in the last pic how the bud sites are standing back up already, only a couple hours later. Anyway, we have a long way to go.


----------



## RottieLvr (May 10, 2016)

My two NL and one MD ladies have been in 12/12 cycle for five weeks now. The MD is thriving, but the NL had dismal bud growth. I chopped the NL so I could move the MD directly under the lamp to get the best bud growth. The NL showed very little bud development and I believe their growth was stunted. I think I'll leave the "mainlining to the pros and just grow some weed next time lol.


----------



## Kevin the Great (May 10, 2016)

I don't mean to jack the thread or anything, just wanted to show a pic of one that I mainlined out to 8 tops. No ScrOG or LST or anything, just how it trained itself.


----------



## RottieLvr (May 10, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> I don't mean to jack the thread or anything, just wanted to show a pic of one that I mainlined out to 8 tops. No ScrOG or LST or anything, just how it trained itself.


Yea, that's how it's done! Puff Puff


----------



## Kevin the Great (May 10, 2016)

RottieLvr said:


> My two NL and one MD ladies have been in 12/12 cycle for five weeks now. The MD is thriving, but the NL had dismal bud growth. I chopped the NL so I could move the MD directly under the lamp to get the best bud growth. The NL showed very little bud development and I believe their growth was stunted. I think I'll leave the "mainlining to the pros and just grow some weed next time lol.


Dude, no offense, but what the fuck is going on in there? That's the lankiest skinniest plants I've ever seen. 
What's the light you are using and how big is your tent? How big are the pots and what soil are you using?
Sorry if this is in the thread already, but it looks like you could use a little help.


----------



## RottieLvr (May 10, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> Dude, no offense, but what the fuck is going on in there? That's the lankiest skinniest plants I've ever seen.
> What's the light you are using and how big is your tent? How big are the pots and what soil are you using?
> Sorry if this is in the thread already, but it looks like you could use a little help.


Northern lights grown in a 4x4 tent with a 600 watt Hortilux Blue bulb. They were germ'd in fox farm light warrior and veg'd in fox farm ocean forest soil in 3 gallon pots. You can read what I did to them earlier in the thread. I should have kept training them to keep all the growth tips the same height, but I left them go and they just went crazy.
I should add they are fed 1/2 tsp. Jacks Bloom every other watering, and all three plants seem to like that cycle. I think I could have fed the #1 NL plant a bit more, but I didn't want to burn her. Another thing I was thinking about was genetics. These are northern lights, which are "indica dominate" but usually grow long skinny leaves and tend to grow taller, sometimes 4 to 5 feet. Anyhoo, that considered, and the fact that I stressed the fuck out of them may have contributed to their demise? I believe the last straw was when I supercropped a few of the main growth tips to level out the canopy about a week into flower. Oops. All in learning, but a tragic loss for my mind, body, and soul. ;(


----------



## Kevin the Great (May 11, 2016)

Try running in 5 gallon or larger pots, don't supercrop after the flip and pinch the small bottom buds early.


----------



## RottieLvr (May 11, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> Try running in 5 gallon or larger pots, don't supercrop after the flip and pinch the small bottom buds early.


What you mean by "pinch the small bottom buds early?" Thanks!

Note the NL remains in the background. ;(


----------



## Kevin the Great (May 11, 2016)

The small stuff on the bottom and inside. You'll see what I mean after harvest... the inside leaves could be thinned, it's dark in there and the airflow is almost nonexistent. Open it up a little. A little, you can always take another leaf later if you need to. I do not advise taking any more than you need to...


----------



## RottieLvr (May 11, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> The small stuff on the bottom and inside. You'll see what I mean after harvest... the inside leaves could be thinned, it's dark in there and the airflow is almost nonexistent. Open it up a little. A little, you can always take another leaf later if you need to. I do not advise taking any more than you need to...


Ok, yea, that's what I thought you meant. Just wanted to make sure I understood what you were saying. That lower stuff is a pain in the ass at harvest time lol


----------



## HockeyBeard (May 11, 2016)

RottieLvr said:


> Ok, yea, that's what I thought you meant. Just wanted to make sure I understood what you were saying. That lower stuff is a pain in the ass at harvest time lol


One of my mainlined branches from a Grape Stomper OG. It's my favorite training technique. Be very prudent and merciless when cleaning up undergrowth. With this technique and my side lights, I had a very minimal amount of annoying lowers that didn't do much.


----------



## Kevin the Great (May 11, 2016)

When you have 8 or 16 main colas up top, you don't have any time for the little popcorn on the bottom that doesn't weigh anything.


----------



## RottieLvr (May 16, 2016)

Only days way from harvest, so no more nutes.


----------



## HockeyBeard (May 19, 2016)

Sneak peek of my next run coming - 8 mainlined plants


----------



## RottieLvr (May 19, 2016)

HockeyBeard said:


> Sneak peek of my next run coming - 8 mainlined plants


Very nice. Looks like all the same strain in 5 gallon pots? What size tent are they in and what you using for lighting. I'm planning my next grow now. I have 6 regular white widow seeds that will eventually end up in 2 gallon pots in my 4x4 tent. Or, I may pick up a few more 3 gallon smart pots? I'm just anticipating a couple being male, so I'd like to have a full tent this grow. This past grow, that you can read about above, didn't turn out quite as expected. Nice looking plants!


----------



## Kevin the Great (May 19, 2016)

RottieLvr said:


> Very nice. Looks like all the same strain in 5 gallon pots? What size tent are they in and what you using for lighting. I'm planning my next grow now. I have 6 regular white widow seeds that will eventually end up in 2 gallon pots in my 4x4 tent. Or, I may pick up a few more 3 gallon smart pots? I'm just anticipating a couple being male, so I'd like to have a full tent this grow. This past grow, that you can read about above, didn't turn out quite as expected. Nice looking plants!


If you're in soil, I'd definitely try for a bigger pot. Even if you are using kitchen style garbage cans, those are 13 gallons and if you shop around you can find some that will fit in your tent nicely. Short on height? Use a kitty litter style bucket, the rectangular 5 gallon pails, they're actually closer to 6 gallons. Another option is to line a milk crate with wax paper or a plastic bag and use that. They're close to 6 gallons and 12 x 12 x only 10 inches tall.


----------



## HockeyBeard (May 23, 2016)

RottieLvr said:


> Very nice. Looks like all the same strain in 5 gallon pots? What size tent are they in and what you using for lighting. I'm planning my next grow now. I have 6 regular white widow seeds that will eventually end up in 2 gallon pots in my 4x4 tent. Or, I may pick up a few more 3 gallon smart pots? I'm just anticipating a couple being male, so I'd like to have a full tent this grow. This past grow, that you can read about above, didn't turn out quite as expected. Nice looking plants!


Nope. There are 4 White Fire OG, 2 Blackhole (Purple Mayhem x Thai/Vietnamese Landrace) and 2 Sunshine Daydream. They're all in modified Octopots, it's a 10G pot with a hole cut in the bottom and a wick that sits into that tub of water. The first pic, the plants on the left, are the WiFi. The second pic, the two on the left with the smaller growth are the Blackhole, and those bushy, lanky fuckers are the Sunshine. The tent is about 7.5x4ft and 7ft tall

They probably look so small because I took them from 2G to 10G, and that pic was taken just after transplant.


----------



## RottieLvr (May 23, 2016)

HockeyBeard said:


> Nope. There are 4 White Fire OG, 2 Blackhole (Purple Mayhem x Thai/Vietnamese Landrace) and 2 Sunshine Daydream. They're all in modified Octopots, it's a 10G pot with a hole cut in the bottom and a wick that sits into that tub of water. The first pic, the plants on the left, are the WiFi. The second pic, the two on the left with the smaller growth are the Blackhole, and those bushy, lanky fuckers are the Sunshine. The tent is about 7.5x4ft and 7ft tall
> 
> They probably look so small because I took them from 2G to 10G, and that pic was taken just after transplant.


Ok, now I see the true size of the pots. Those are big fuckers lol


----------



## ganga gurl420 (Jun 6, 2016)

I first did mainlining last yr with huge results, switched to manifolding this yr. By far my fav pruning tech. Though for outdoors I keep on pinching new growth for most colas possible. Keeps them short and bushy!!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 11, 2016)

RottieLvr said:


> Not sure, but they seem to be doing fine. Probably a little stressed. I'd be stressed too if I was a plant and I was growing me. lol I just keep hoping all three of them are female. That's the downside to not using feminized seeds.


I would be stressed if i was my plants also i can never get it right a year now and still no production very little


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jun 11, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I would be stressed if i was my plants also i can never get it right a year now and still no production very little


No produce in over a year? Let's get to the bottom of this dilemma.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 11, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> No produce in over a year? Let's get to the bottom of this dilemma.


I'm just not good at it i keep trying can't get over a half ounce a plant at most


----------



## kkt3 (Jun 11, 2016)

Hey ganga gurl420, your dog sure is happy!!!


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 12, 2016)

HockeyBeard said:


> One of my mainlined branches from a Grape Stomper OG. It's my favorite training technique. Be very prudent and merciless when cleaning up undergrowth. With this technique and my side lights, I had a very minimal amount of annoying lowers that didn't do much.
> 
> View attachment 3679066


I want to learn how to grow buds like that.


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jun 12, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I want to learn how to grow buds like that.


What is your medium? Lights? Area? Let's start with some parameters.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 12, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> What is your medium? Lights? Area? Let's start with some parameters.


I have a 4x4 veg room 480 watts led and 100 watt cfl.
Flower area 7x6 1000 watts led 300 watt cfl flower bulb.
Super soil mix from buildasoil.com
Some are in modularhydro buckets you can see video on YouTube of the system
Some are in fabric pots with the same soil mix.
Temps stay 65 to 75
RH 55 to 65
Small fan with carbon filter exhaust
Large oscillating fan

My buds are always dense and decent but so little.
Here is the link to my soil mix
http://buildasoil.com/products/the-clackamas-kit


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 12, 2016)

Kevin the Great said:


> What is your medium? Lights? Area? Let's start with some parameters.


Not really sure what I'm doing wrong but no matter what i try i run into problems each time. Best grow yet was in a 4x4 fabric bed. Just hard to work in that area but that was my best grow yet may try again when i move into my new place. But for now it's buckets and air pots just can't get anything right. My plants look sad


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 12, 2016)

I have a few babies in veg small pots wondering if the slugs on the bottom of pots are bad should i worry


----------



## srt8666 (Jun 12, 2016)

McCheeze said:


> Don't do this to an auto....the life span is to short for it to recover


not always. i have topped, fim, broke branches, you name it to some autos and they never missed a beat


----------



## Kevin the Great (Jun 13, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> I have a few babies in veg small pots wondering if the slugs on the bottom of pots are bad should i worry


You have slugs on the bottom of your pots? WTF? 
Is your LED a China made "blurple" light that claims 1000 watts or do you have 1000 actual watts of COB?
Also, what is the capacity of your pots? I don't use anything less than a 4 gallon. Preferably more.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 13, 2016)

I have multiple cheap leds equaled to 1000 + 3 gallon pots
The slugs are on the bottom of my pots outside with just some small babies in them some seeds I planted they are not on the plants just the bottom of the pots


----------



## HockeyBeard (Jun 13, 2016)

Michiganjesse said:


> Not really sure what I'm doing wrong but no matter what i try i run into problems each time. Best grow yet was in a 4x4 fabric bed. Just hard to work in that area but that was my best grow yet may try again when i move into my new place. But for now it's buckets and air pots just can't get anything right. My plants look sad


If you want any consult help, I sent you a PM. I'm local.


----------



## Michiganjesse (Jun 13, 2016)

HockeyBeard said:


> If you want any consult help, I sent you a PM. I'm local.


I am trying to open conversation but can't not sure how to open it


----------

